# Citrus EOs



## dibbles (Jul 22, 2015)

Other than 10x orange, is there a citrus EO that will hold in CP soap? I know anchoring with litsea can help, but it seems that the citrus still fades and I'm getting a little tired of everything ending up smelling of litsea. I like it, but still...
Is there a ratio of litsea to EO that works to anchor the citrus enough to stick around, but not overtake the whole blend? I've been using 4:1, citrus to litsea.


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 22, 2015)

Lemongrass EO, while not citrus has a very citrus like smell and holds up well.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 22, 2015)

I try to incorporate clay into my recipes with citrus scents, and I disperse the clay into the essential oil before I add it to the soap batter. Seems to help. Or do that batch HP.
I typically use 1/4 to 1/2 litsea for the citrus portion of a blend.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 22, 2015)

Lemongrass is great.  I too use a bit of clay and do the same as Seawolfe.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 22, 2015)

I can't use the typical anchors of lemongrass or litsea as they are both migraine triggers for me and imo they smell absolutely awful. I know I'm an oddity in this realm. lol
I use a bit of castor oil and bentonite clay for fleeting citrus. And I also used Orange 10x.  
But one new blend I'll mention that seems to be holding well for me is from chemistry store.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm having issues with any of my scents sticking with my CP.  I've been using 1 oz ppo.  I've read on the forum that clay helps "set" the scent, but how much clay do you use and what kind?  Do you only use it for your EOs or do you use it for your FOs, too?  I have a bunch of Diatomaceous Earth at home, will that work instead of clay?  Thanks!


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 22, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> I'm having issues with any of my scents sticking with my CP.  I've been using 1 oz ppo.  I've read on the forum that clay helps "set" the scent, but how much clay do you use and what kind?  Do you only use it for your EOs or do you use it for your FOs, too?  I have a bunch of Diatomaceous Earth at home, will that work instead of clay?  Thanks!



I use about a 1 tablespoon of kaolin clay per 500g of oil.  I just mix it into my oils before I add my lye solution.  I have not heard of anyone using DE in soap, so can't comment on that


----------



## dibbles (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I do use lemongrass in a different blend, but had never thought to try as an anchor. I will try out the suggestion of anchoring those wimpy citrus fragrances with clay. I've never done HP before, but if the clay doesn't work, I may have to venture into that arena. I so love the citrus fragrances.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have found a good blend of citrus with a little lavender and rosemary works well too.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 2, 2015)

You gotta try your citrus (orange or otherwise) with patchouli; start at 3 or 4:1.  The citrus should shine through with just a hint of zesty patch.  I'm not a big fan of patch by itself but I adore this combo and it holds really well for me.  Orange is one of the cheaper EOs so hold on to that as long as you can!


----------



## lsg (Aug 2, 2015)

You might try the 15X sweet orange EO and the 5X lemon EO.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2015)

CaraBou said:


> You gotta try your citrus (orange or otherwise) with patchouli; start at 3 or 4:1.  The citrus should shine through with just a hint of zesty patch.  I'm not a big fan of patch by itself but I adore this combo and it holds really well for me.  Orange is one of the cheaper EOs so hold on to that as long as you can!



I have a blend using 10x orange and patchouli, which does hold well. But I really like patchouli. Without looking it up, I think I use 3:1 (or maybe even a smidge more patch). Thanks for suggesting.


----------

